# exercise plan



## da_onepitbull41 (Aug 1, 2010)

im looking for advise for a good exercise plan for my pitbulls one's 10 mnth and one's 3 yrs old. A budget friendly one .where can i search for regiments


----------



## rebeltexan (Aug 10, 2010)

*exercise help and toys*

I find that my PB exercises with his toys enough. But you can try pitbull-dogs.net. Also look for great toys at indestructible-dog-toy.com


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

da_onepitbull41 said:


> im looking for advise for a good exercise plan for my pitbulls one's 10 mnth and one's 3 yrs old. A budget friendly one .where can i search for regiments


Now, I'm not trying to pick on you here, but didn't already start a separate thread asking a question similiar to this one and were told to hold off on exercising your 10 mos old as he's not had time to mature yet!? 

As far as a good, budget friendly regiment.. that depends on what you're looking to do with the dog(s) in question. Walking, running, flirt/spring poles, swimming etc will only cost you as much money/time/effort as you put into them. If you're not willing or not able to get out there and run, like myself due to an old injury that won't heal, then the best I can suggest is driving or walking to your nearest park if there's a lake available and having the dog swim while retrieving a stick or good toy. You can look in our Do It Yourself section and there are all kinds of threads with information on how to make your own spring and flirt poles to exercise your dogs. Good luck, and please keep us posted with your progress, as well as any other questions you may have.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The ten monther, I'd stick to regular walks (no running unless on a soft surface, and no sand), short game of fetch on level ground, you can try a flirt pole, but keep it low so not to stress the joints, and the spring pole for about 10 minutes. I wouldn't do all of this together necessarily, but you can alternate exercises each day. oooh, and swimming is a great exercise.

For the adult...well, you can do a good hard game of fetch for about 10-15 minutes a day, you can use two balls so that the dog is constantly chasing, running, flirt pole you can have the dog jump sometimes... 

just whatever you do, don't over do your dogs by pulling muscles, jumping too much, or too tight of turns which can result in injury... also, try to exercise your dogs in the morning or in the evening especially with this mean hot summer!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/28760-how-build-up-muscle-my-pitbull.html

This is the original thread I was referring to.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Depending on how much energy your dogs have it will change how you excerise them. When Vendetta was 10mos old she was playing fetch twice a day for 20minutes each time and once a week she was in the beggining flyball class. The 3yr old I wold say need atleast 2hrs of good energy using excerising a day.


----------

